# Have you heard the gobbling?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

This mourning I heard the gobblers going off. Have you guys heard any?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They've been strutting and gobbling around here since mid Feb. The clear mornings really get 'em going.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i havent seen them since last month


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

they light the woods up ever morning right above my house what a nice sound to here in the morning before going to work


----------



## Ovation (Apr 7, 2005)

Have been out scouting a couple times and yes, they have been going off. I called 10 birds in and got them on video also. Seems to be more jakes than normal this year. Hopefully a good sign for years to come.


----------

